# AJAX <div>-id bei onclick an Javascript übergeben



## zeroize (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, ich habe folgendes Problem mit einem Tool was ich schreibe.
Konzept:
In einer php-Seite stehen Inhalte in <div>-Containern in Tabellenform. In jeder Zeile ist ein onclick-Image das eine Javascriptfunktion aufruft. Das Javascript ruft am Rand des jeweiligen <div>-Containers ein weiteren <div>-Container auf, indem der Inhalt  des eigentlichen <div>s geändert werden kann (auch wieder mit einer Javascriptfunktion). Soweit so gut.
Um aber den ursprünglichen Container zu ändern muss ich seine id kennen. Wie übergebe ich diese id an das Javascript, das im zweiten Container aufgerufen wird?

Wäre sehr nett,
wenn sich jemand melden würde

Zeroize


----------



## Neo Ryke (12. Juni 2008)

Jup, das geht ganz einfach:




<script type="text/javascript">

function myFunction (elem) {
    var id = elem.id;
}

</script>




<div onclick="javascript:myFunction(this);">

</div>


----------



## zeroize (12. Juni 2008)

Schade zu früh gefreut - er gibt mir über function(this) leider nur die id vom Linkimage aus und nicht vom <div> drum herum!


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn du anhand einer Code-Passage zeigen könntest, wo genau sich das Bild in dem <div> befindet, dessen ID du benötigst, würde dies die Klärung des Sachverhaltes enorm erleichtern


----------



## SGSSGene (13. Juni 2008)

Wenn du das "Eltern"-Element haben willst, kannst du es mit dem Attribute elem.parentNode, bekommen.
http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/node.htm#parent_node


----------

